# Skilsaw Mag 77



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

Swung into the Depot on my way home from work today. Saw they Had a Skilsaw Mag 77 on clearance...said it was the last one or something. Marked down to 169. First guy i worked for had a few and they were heavy but i like the way they feel. Plus they have that rafter hook that my Milwaukee doesnt have :furious: 

Thinkin its not going anywhere so ill pick it up tom. if you guys say go! 

I checked on other threads about the saw but didn't find the answer i was looking for.

I will clarify the saw is a 15 amper so it should have the smoke and weight i'm not sure about but i know worms are normally a little on the hefty side.

THoughts??


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Offer $139. if they don't bite, just get a 77 HD and start hittin' the gym a little harder.:laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

You are going to buy it anyway....


So buy it!


Search "worm drive" in the forums there are a lot of discussions about them...actually I will save you the time...

Conclusion: Everyone seems to have a reason to hate one and love another so get the one that's on sale. :thumbup:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Go for it there is a differance between the 15 and the 13 amp. The 15 is all good imo. The price is only $10 less than normal so not a huge deal.

Cole


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> You are going to buy it anyway....
> 
> 
> So buy it!
> ...


 I have 4 77 HDs and I love them all. Replaced all the switches and cords over the years, but haven't killed one yet.:thumbsup:


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

You guys are right I will pry buy it anyhow but i was just curious if there was anything incredibly wrong with them. You know how it is, they make something really good then try to improve on it and just make it into a big flop.

Ill throw a low number at them, they have it advertised as 189 regularly and 169 on sale.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the help :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I have 4 77 HDs and I love them all. Replaced all the switches and cords over the years, but haven't killed one yet.:thumbsup:


Didn't Framerman or someone grenade a bunch of em back to back?

I managed to turn my Milwaukee's gearbox to guacamole in less than 100 cuts but it must have been defective from day one.


----------



## Andrew M. (May 25, 2008)

I would not buy it if it is the made in China version, which is where the new Milwaukee is made. Aside from the upper handle which I heated and twisted into the cross-angle position like the 77, I prefer the made in USA Bosch WD.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

Went into the **** Depot tonight, i was in one of those moods..you know the one where you just feel like you need some new tools!! :whistling I talked to one of the guys and i told him i can buy that same saw on amazon for 169. and then i just looked at him. Didn't say anything. He just laughed and was like 149. I don't drive a very hard bargain so i was like deal. 

I'm used to normal size circ saws so its heavier than i remember and it torques quite a bit but we'll see how she cuts next week. Thanks for everyones comments


----------



## Andrew M. (May 25, 2008)

The mag 77 now has the same 15A motor, better switch and guard as the Bosch, with the upper handle that I prefer over the Bosch as I said. I believe that model was made in the USA. Some newer ones, might not be. You have to read the pkg. You will like the saw if it is a USA made one.


----------

